# Having anger problems while on a.s.



## billyc (Feb 3, 2005)

Guys I am having trouble controlling my anger.  I would never physically hurt someone but I am lossing it so quickly....I think the reason is, is bc for the past two weeks I have been without a car and I finnally got it back...spent a grand, then had it back for one day and it broke down again....I am just stressed out but I feel so pumped and raged....Don't worry for me I won't do anything stupid, I take ten deep breaths and tell myself to relax,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 3, 2005)

billyc said:
			
		

> Guys I am having trouble controlling my anger.  I would never physically hurt someone but I am lossing it so quickly....I think the reason is, is bc for the past two weeks I have been without a car and I finnally got it back...spent a grand, then had it back for one day and it broke down again....I am just stressed out but I feel so pumped and raged....Don't worry for me I won't do anything stupid, I take ten deep breaths and tell myself to relax,,,,,,,,,,,


although aas will not cause a mild tempered person to turn into a raving lunatic some of them certainly will enhance an already existing condition.  i find myself giving an increased amount of drivers the finger while i am driving when on aas.
its good you can stop and take a couple deep breaths to calm down. that is something alot of people dont have the willpower to do and they end up in trouble.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 3, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> although aas will not cause a mild tempered person to turn into a raving lunatic some of them certainly will enhance an already existing condition.  i find myself giving an increased amount of drivers the finger while i am driving when on aas.
> its good you can stop and take a couple deep breaths to calm down. that is something alot of people dont have the willpower to do and they end up in trouble.




he could always take some cheque drops to calm down....LOL


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 3, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> he could always take some cheque drops to calm down....LOL


how about a cycle of cheque drops, anadrol, & some tren with a few halos thrown in  LOL if that wouldnt get him a free ride to jail nothign will


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 3, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> how about a cycle of cheque drops, anadrol, & some tren with a few halos thrown in  LOL if that wouldnt get him a free ride to jail nothign will





all that together makes PCP doesnt it?? LOL


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 3, 2005)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> all that together makes PCP doesnt it?? LOL


yeah, it would be one heck of a mind rush, kinda like PCP


----------



## Freejay (Feb 4, 2005)

Try some good Kava Kava.  Need to mellow out a little.  Also, and this might sound stupid, but talking about how you feel with a friend or loved one can really help put things in perspective bro.  I'm with pincrusher though...I have never done a cycle yet, and I'm already predisposed to "Road Rage"! LOL :twisted:


----------



## tee (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, am I the only one that gets more relaxed while on a cycle?


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 4, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Geez, am I the only one that gets more relaxed while on a cycle?


No. Me too. Really mellows me out, but I have naturally low levels.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 4, 2005)

Steroids and anger in my opinion are dependant on the person.  So Billyc if your normally and aggravated person then it will heighten your emotions.  I myself get short tempered also but i realize when my emotions are starting to get the best of me.  So it's good that you can also.  After it's all said and done re-direct that energy into the gym...makes for one heck of a workout.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I get mad I just go and take it out on my girlfriend in the bed. But now I am single and the tes will start kicking my ass soon, I need to find a new woman fast. I have had a steady supply of the tang for 6.5 years between ex 1 and ex 2 and now I am a single man on roids !! This can't be good !!

On the serious side, when  if any anger problems arise?  Is it when the test is at full throttle week 3-4 ??


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 4, 2005)

anger problems can start at any time. it really depends on the individual. since you will have even a very small amount of test in your system within days after your injection it really depends on what level you need to get to before it really affects you. i have had it occur at all different levels when im cycling and even have done cycles where it was not a problem.  dbol is one product that seems to mellow people out though for those who run it during their cycles.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 4, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> On the serious side, when  if any anger problems arise?  Is it when the test is at full throttle week 3-4 ??



Anger is dependant on each and everyone's disposition.  Some might never get "angry" but again it's just because their naturally a calm individual.  It's not based on time because it might never happen to you.  Sometimes we tend to think that just because i was a little more angry during a situation that it had to be the steroids but ask yourself would i have reacted the same way without?


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.  I am thinking it will not affect me like it does some people. I am the type that if someone wants to start shit over something stupid I will just walk away no matter what the "crowd" says.  I am generally a calm person and really never looses my head.  Hell, I can't afford to loose my head.  I have to maintain a clean record because I am a collector of guns and have many class III weapons. If I ever get a record then I will loose the ability to purchase such firearms and I don't want to do that.  I have a full auto assult rifle, silenced .22 pistol, full auto AK-47, and working on a grenada launcher for my AR-15. ALL LEGALLY OWNED I MIGHT ADD. Roids and guns.....do they mix ???? hehehehehe :sniper: 



			
				oracle said:
			
		

> Anger is dependant on each and everyone's disposition.  Some might never get "angry" but again it's just because their naturally a calm individual.  It's not based on time because it might never happen to you.  Sometimes we tend to think that just because i was a little more angry during a situation that it had to be the steroids but ask yourself would i have reacted the same way without?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 4, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> Roids and guns.....do they mix ???? hehehehehe :sniper:



they will not mix if you ever have a search of your home for steroids due to a controlled delivery or something.  i would recommend keeping all but the bare minimum amount of steroids in the same place as the guns, if the guns are kept at your house.  there is just something about guns & steroids in the same place that makes the police automatically assume you are a dealer, even if you are not.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 4, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> I have a full auto assult rifle, silenced .22 pistol, full auto AK-47, and working on a grenada launcher for my AR-15. ALL LEGALLY OWNED I MIGHT ADD. Roids and guns.....do they mix ???? hehehehehe :sniper:



remind me not to piss you off


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yall are my brothers.  I have learned so much here compared to other boards.  I would post questions on some boards and some 17 year old who has never cycled before giving me answers.



			
				oracle said:
			
		

> remind me not to piss you off


----------



## tee (Feb 5, 2005)

Basically, if your a dick, you'll be a bigger dick if you take too much juice!


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Basically, if your a dick, you'll be a bigger dick if you take too much juice!



NEW ANASCI SLOGAN:

DON'T BE A DICK!

And you can say you saw it here first.


----------



## ronnier38930 (Feb 5, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> Basically, if your a dick, you'll be a bigger dick if you take too much juice!



Who is being a dick ??


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 5, 2005)

ronnier38930 said:
			
		

> Who is being a dick ??


No one. He is making a general statement directed at no one.


----------



## baffew (Feb 5, 2005)

Iv had roid rage on ad50 I got into it with a guy in traffic we bolth gave each other thr finger then he got out of the car screaming im gona f you up ran tawords me with out even thinking about it I jumped out of the car and befor I knew it I had all ready beat the holy shit out of him.Iv never beaten any body up like that befor it happened so fast.Soon as I realized what i did I got the hell out of there befor the cops came.I realy felt bad about it Im not quite sure what happened to him.Im sure he sufferd some permenent damage.


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Feb 6, 2005)

I have to agree with oracle. It all depends on the person. I think a lot of it is a game our mind plays with us. We are seeing results so we  feel like we are all powerful. As long as you can control your anger, your in good shape. Until you hurt someone,  I wouldn't worry. lol.


----------



## billyc (Feb 6, 2005)

NO I am calm now...got my car back.....Road rage is thie only thing now....I do the same with the finger.....I love working out when I am upset, I do so much more weight than usual.  I am a calm person.....I was just stressed bc I had no car, a shitty gym at my apt I could only work out at....but no worries....back to the gym....peace out man.


----------

